# 220 gallon needed



## Saltee (Apr 3, 2020)

Hey everyone, If anyone is interested in sellingtank with the foot print of 6 feet by 2 feet please cointact me. Thanks


----------



## DoubleEricG (Mar 16, 2018)

*220g Tank*

pm sent to user


----------

